# why my atitool can't display the temperature



## ethan (Dec 8, 2007)

it normally displayed but now it always display zero degree 。
i reinstall the software several times nothing changes。


----------



## AsRock (Dec 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums.  It would help if you fill in your system specs and what drivers you are using.


----------



## ethan (Dec 8, 2007)

Dell M1210 
Mxc062
Windows Vista Ultrame 
Core Duo2 T2350 1.86mhz
Nvidia Geforce 7400go


----------



## ethan (Dec 8, 2007)

my pci-e driver is Xtreme-G Mobile 163.67 Vista 32bit


----------



## oli_ramsay (Dec 8, 2007)

Can you see the temperature in Catalyst Control Centre?


----------



## AsRock (Dec 8, 2007)

What version are you useing ?..  Maybe Beta 3 will help as it has Vista support.  All though with you having a nv card you  might be better of trying RivaTuner.


----------

